

My first website - komu_wairagu
http://www.esan.komudesign.com
Hi, nothing really big except that this newbie has created his first website.  
Notice a lost pixel? you can hit me up at komuw05@yahoo.com
======
pghimire
Looks good for a first website. If you are planning on offering professional
services, you might want to look into more "professional" looking wordpress
themes. I would also create a simple logo and include actual pictures of the
management team.

~~~
komu_wairagu
Thanks pghimire, i thought it was a stupid idea to post it here but comments
like yours helped. I will add the management teams photos-those over there
were just place holders. Do you know how i can improve my pagerank? Thanks

